# A funny email



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

that I got from my sister today, thought I would share it with everyone


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

hahahaha those are great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

lmao! nice fishfreaks. those were good.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Good post... I like the one about the antidote... LOL.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

aww those are so cute!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

:lol: I love the one with the bunny!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Aw, they are so cool  thanks.


----------

